# New to Plowing



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2005)

I live on Lake Erie and am looking to expand from local driveways plowed with my Bobcat to other sites mainly commercial. I am retired with an F 350 diesel 4x4. Any suggestions? What is the best way to find clients? 

Thanks Bruce


----------



## Ole JIM (Dec 9, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I live on Lake Erie and am looking to expand from local driveways plowed with my Bobcat to other sites mainly commercial. I am retired with an F 350 diesel 4x4. Any suggestions? What is the best way to find clients?
> 
> Thanks Bruce


Bruce You have the Right Equipment--in referance to Commerical Customers?--don*t be AFFRAID--Stop In & ASK? & Bruce try & get as Many Customers as Possible Close Together!--as Traveling any Disatance in a Heavy Storm will cost YOU more! & take More TIME!--I yrs AGO! did a Deed--I saw a Road Grader doing an Intesetion where HE had to Back UP several times!-I just Stopped & Plowed the Pie Shapped snow in the Middle of that Intersection & waved to HIM as I drove Away!-as I headed to Our Local Coffee Shop!--& to My Surprise?--He Followed ME!--now I*M in Trouble?--as He Approched ME?--HEY! You like to Plow? YEH! I thought I was Helping YOU?--YOU Were!--How would YOU like to Follow ME & Do all the Intersections?--like YOU did that ONE!--& I*LL Pay YOU!--We had Coffee & Now I follow the Grader!--He Claims? I plowing the Intersections Saves HIM several hours Each Storm!--Now I*M a Regular Follower of that Grader!--a Good Deed that Payed OFF!--Ole JIM--


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

when i started i used friends and relatives to find new accounts. 
some one on the inside, have them find out if there ( there employer) Happy with there present plow service any how much there paying. You then submit a proposal and wait and see what happens,

the phone will start to ring soon!!
also keep your eye out for unplowed lots, stop and ask the grounds keeper if they need your service..
if you get one commercial lot just do a good job plowing and Moore lots will fallow, word of mouth (networking) in the business community is like gold in the bank.
hope this helps...


----------

